# TAIPEI | Taipei Sky Tower | 280m | 56 fl | U/C



## williamchung7

According to document of Environmental Impact Assessment, this tower will be 47F 275.35m tall. Taipei City Government has not yet final the design, the height might change again.


----------



## williamchung7

taiwan-city forum


----------



## aquaticko

^^Sounds goooorgeous. Can't wait.


----------



## williamchung7

http://www.dep.gov.taipei/public/Attachment/71279373495.pdf





























New Rendering, the highest point of this building is changed to face Taipei 101.


----------



## williamchung7

Taipei Sky Tower Unveils Taipei’s Latest Mixed-Use Development
CORPORATE NEWS MEDIA-OUTREACH Jan 23, 2018
FacebookTwitterGoogle+Email
Riant Capital Partners with Hyatt Hotels & Resort to Shape the Next Generation of Lifestyle


TAIPEI/ HONG KONG/ SINGAPORE - Media OutReach - January 23, 2018 - After the long awaited completion of review process, Riant Capital unveiled its final selection of hotel operator, architect and designers for the highly anticipated development Taipei Sky Tower (TST). Catered to high-end travelers looking for different types of experiences, TST today announced its collaboration with Hyatt Hotels & Resorts for Asia's first large scale lifestyle-driven development which will house two Hyatt-branded luxury hotels -- Park Hyatt Taipei and Andaz Taipei. This will be the first dual-branded luxury hotel development for Hyatt in Asia.


Situated in Taipei's most prime location, Xinyi District, the architecture of TST is designed by renowned Italian firm, Antonio Citterio Patricia Viel & Partners (ACPV), and will celebrate Taiwan's unique balance of modernism and tradition. ACPV will also be responsible for designing Park Hyatt Taipei's interior while the selected designer for Andaz is one of the most dynamic Asian design studios, Shanghai-based, Neri&Hu Design and Research Office. The chosen hotel company and designers demonstrate developer's clear vision of creating approximately 500 keys, split between two hotels of this new line of hospitality product to differentiate from the pool of hotels that has been built in the global hospitality industry for the past decades. Taking advantage of Hyatt's pioneering spirit in hotel concepts, and using de signers of different cultural backgrounds, generations, and aesthetic styles, TST will not only redefine Taipei as Asia's next top travel destination, but also promote an enormous business opportunity for Taipei's luxury tourism industry.

Taiwan: Asia's Next Top Travel Destination

In terms of tourist destination, Taiwan has always been a hidden gem in Asia, and has been gradually discovered in recent years for its rich tourism resources. With nearly 10 million residents, Taipei is not only filled with an energetic metropolitan vibe, but its rich cultural atmosphere and local people's friendliness has great appeal to many international travelers looking for diverse travel experience.

According to the Taiwan Tourism Bureau's data and projection , the number of traveler visit is currently at 10.7 million in 2016 and is expected to increase to 19 million by 2020, of which international tourists will account for 77 percent. This number is still dwarfed by its neighbors, such as Hong Kong's 57 million, Japan's 24 million and South Korea's 17 million in 2016. Thus, the growth potential for Taiwan's tourism is expected to be one of the highest in Asia.

In addition, with its high domestic spending power, the third most concentrated wealth density (*) in Asia, Taiwan has the formula to sustain as one of the top luxury market in the region. 

Taipei Sky Tower: Reshaping Asia's Hospitality Industry

Aaron Chan, Chairman/ CEO of Riant Capital and the driving force behind TST, confirmed the project is scheduled to be completed in 2020. After COMMUNE A7's trend-setting success, TST is going to be the next enthusiastically anticipated lifestyle landmark.

"While social media and online sharing economy are reshaping the global tourism industry, we find this as a unique opportunity and attempt to go a step further. Travelers nowadays are tired of the conventional hotel experience but are still unsure about the consistency of what online short-term lodging offers. We believe this is where the opportunity lies. We want to create a product that is experiential and exciting, and at the same time consistent and operationally well run." said Chan.

Chan aims to not only build Taiwan's next-generation landmark skyscraper of innovation, efficiency, and sustainability, but also a diversified lifestyle luxury destination in Taipei that caters to high-end travelers from around the globe.

When Park Hyatt Meets Andaz: Classic Elegance Encounters Fresh Perspectives

In the face of global hotel industry transformation, Riant Capital invited eight international hotel groups to bid for TST ' s operation rights, and Hyatt Hotels Corporation and its dual hotel concept won out at the end. "We are delighted to collaborate with Riant Capital to pioneer a new hospitality experience in one of the city's most premier destinations," said David Udell, Group President of Asia Pacific, Hyatt Hotels Corporation. "This collaboration is particularly exciting for us since it will be our first dual-hotel luxury development project in Asia. Having both Park Hyatt and Andaz under one roof will give us the opportunity to offer two very different luxury and lifestyle experiences to our local and global guests, and cater to their different stay needs."

With only 40 locations worldwide, Park Hyatt is the Group ' s ultimate luxury brand known for its attention to detail and unique and exceptional personal service. Andaz, on the other hand, is a newer brand with 18 locations around the globe that is loved for its unconventional hotel style celebrating the local culture and surroundings.

The combination of Park Hyatt Taipei and Andaz in one building will bring two unique luxury and lifestyle experiences to TST, and also make Taipei the third city in Asia, after Tokyo and Shanghai, to have both Park Hyatt and Andaz brands under the same city skyline.

East Meets West: Reinterpreted Aesthetics of Next Generation

In order to create an unparalleled visual representation for Taipei Sky Tower, Riant Capital invited leading firms from London, New York, Milan, Tokyo, and Hong Kong to share their architecture and interior design visions - a first international architecture competition for private real estate development in Taiwan. The honor of designing the architecture of the skyscraper fell to famed Italian architect firm, Antonio Citterio Patricia Viel & Partners (ACPV).

Famous for its elegant, classic yet contemporary design, ACPV's design work has gone beyond the architectural industry. The firm is a frequent design partner for top luxury brands (such as B&B Italia, Ermenegildo Zegna, and Hermes); it is also the heart and soul in creating many iconic luxury hotels around the world. Taking inspiration from the ever-growing Chinese bamboo shoots and the pleats of Greek columns, ACPV aims to create an ultra-modern 280 -meter tall skyscraper by blending some of the oldest elements from the East and West in modern harmony.

Not just the exterior, the interior design is also a juxtaposing demonstration of Western and Eastern cultural fusion. ACPV will lead the design for Park Hyatt Taipei. This will be in the first Park Hyatt in ACPV's portfolio. Neri&Hu's design for Andaz is equally as exciting where Lyndon Neri and Rossana Hu will give life to the ingeniously artsy and pioneering Andaz Taipei in a contemporarily and globally interpreted Asian/Taiwanese style. All these serve to bring West and East under the same roof to further underline the exquisiteness of TST.
Retail for New Generation:

Experience-Driven Conceptual Flagship Retail Podium

Continuing with the lifestyle theme from the dual hotel concept, the retail podium is equally revolutionary for Taiwan. The retail space will jump out of the typical Taiwanese department store shopping format, and aim to create a 300-meter long of various flagship stores . All stores are carefully selected and all lifestyle driven in order to produce a diverse yet interesting shopping experience. TST is currently in discussion and working with many global brands to create unique stores, focusing on customer in-store experience. As a result, Riant Capital will invite retail tenants early on in the planning and construction phase to maximize design flexibility for their brands.

(*) According to Credit Suisse's 2016 Annual Global Wealth Report, the number of Taiwanese's Ultra-High-Net-Worth Individual (UHNWI) ranked third in Asia only behind Singapore and Hong Kong, demonstrating Taiwan's wealth concentration far surpasses that of Japan, South Korean, and other emerging Southeast Asian countries.

About Riant Capital

Riant Capital Limited is a private real estate investment manager founded by seasoned real estate professionals from top-tier international firms. The company currently manages US$ 1.5 BN of invested assets in North Asia. The company's investment strategy focuses on commercial assets with "Value-Add" opportunities. Since its inception in 2013, the company has invested in a number of mixed-use and flagship retail properties in Taipei, Hsinchu and Tokyo.

About Hyatt Hotels Corporation

Hyatt Hotels Corporation, headquartered in Chicago, is a leading global hospitality company with a portfolio of 13 premier brands. As of September 30, 2017, the Company's portfolio included 739 properties in 57 countries. The Company's purpose to care for people so they can be their best informs its business decisions and growth strategy and is intended to create value for shareholders, build relationships with guests and attract the best colleagues in the industry. The Company's subsidiaries develop, own, operate, manage, franchise, license or provide services to hotels, resorts, branded residences and vacation ownership properties, including under the Park Hyatt®, Miraval®, Grand Hyatt®, Hyatt Regency®, Hyatt®, Andaz®, Hyatt Centric®, The Unbound Collection by Hyatt ™, Hyatt Place®, Hyatt House®, Hyatt Ziva ™, Hyatt Zilara ™ andHyatt Residence Club® brand names and have locations on six continents. For more information, please visit www.hyatt.com .

About Park Hyatt

Park Hyatt hotels provide discerning, affluent business and leisure guests with elegant and luxurious accommodations. Guests of Park Hyatt hotels receive highly attentive personal service in an intimate environment. Located in several of the world's premier destinations, each Park Hyatt hotel is custom designed to combine sophistication with a distinctive regional character. Park Hyatt hotels feature well-appointed guestrooms, meeting and special event spaces for groups, critically acclaimed art, food and beverage program, and signature restaurants featuring award-winning chefs. There are currently 41 Park Hyatt hotels in the following locations: Abu Dhabi, Bangkok, Beaver Creek, Beijing, Buenos Aires, Busan, Canberra, Changbaishan, Carlsbad, Chennai, Chicago, Dubai, Goa, Guangzhou, Hamburg, Hangzhou, Hyderabad, Istanbul, Jeddah, Maldives, Mallorca, Melbourne, Mendoza, Milan, Moscow, New York, Ningbo, Paris, Saigon, Sanya, Seoul, Shanghai, Siem Reap, St. Kitts, Sydney, Tokyo, Toronto, Vienna, Washington, D.C., Zanzibar, Zurich. For more information, please visit parkhyatt.com . Follow @ParkHyatt on Facebook , Twitter and Instagram , and tag photos with #LuxuryIsPersonal.

About Andaz

Global in scale while local in perspective, Andaz hotels weave the sights, sounds and tastes of their surroundings into each property for an experience that truly immerses guests in the eclectic culture of each local destination. Through personalized, unscripted service, Andaz hotels create a barrier-free environment where guests are encouraged to explore their personal sense of style and become inspired by the spirit of the culture around them. Sixteen Andaz hotels are currently open: Andaz 5th Avenue and Andaz Wall Street in New York, Andaz San Diego, Andaz West Hollywood, Andaz Napa, Andaz Scottsdale Resort and Spa, Andaz Savannah, Andaz Maui at Wailea, Andaz Ottawa Byward Market, Andaz Mayakoba Resort Riviera Maya, Andaz Peninsula Papagayo in Costa Rica, Andaz London Liverpool Street, Andaz Amsterdam Prinsengracht, Andaz Delhi, Andaz Xintiandi in Shanghai, and Andaz Tokyo Toranomon Hills. For more information, please visit andaz.com . Follow @Andaz on Facebook , Twitter and Instagram , and tag photos with #WhenInAndaz.

http://www.asiaone.com/corporate-new...se-development


----------



## zeeron

Awesome design. I thought Taipei didn't allow tall buildings except 101 due to earthquakes!


----------



## williamchung7

taiwan-city.com
wangliangshue


----------



## williamchung7




----------



## williamchung7

taiwan-city.com
wangliangshue


----------



## williamchung7

信義計畫區Taipei Sky Tower 20180426 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## williamchung7




----------



## williamchung7

信義計襪區Taipei Sky Tower 20180708 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## williamchung7

taiwan-city.com


----------



## williamchung7




----------



## williamchung7

Taipei Xinyi District Taipei Sky Tower 信義計畫區Taipei Sky Tower 20180914-1 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xinyi District Taipei Sky Tower 信義計畫區Taipei Sky Tower 20180914-2 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## williamchung7

Taipei Xinyi District Taipei Sky Tower 信義計畫區Taipei Sky Tower 20181027-2 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xinyi District Taipei Sky Tower 信義計畫區Taipei Sky Tower 20181027-3 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## williamchung7




----------



## williamchung7

kevin台北
taiwan-city.com


----------



## williamchung7

Taipei Xinyi District Taipei Sky Tower 信義計畫區Taipei Sky Tower 20181217 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## robhood

http://deargod114.pixnet.net/blog/post/345418150-【taiwan-taipei101】-台北天際線-taipei-skyline-2020-t


----------



## williamchung7

Taipei Xinyi District Taipei Sky Tower 信義計畫區 Taipei Sky Tower 20200919-1 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xinyi District Taipei Sky Tower 信義計畫區 Taipei Sky Tower 20200919-2 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

Any idea when this might start to rise? So far we've had 5 pages of machinery moving around on some kind of hard brown floor.


----------



## ddxv

A Chicagoan said:


> Any idea when this might start to rise? So far we've had 5 pages of machinery moving around on some kind of hard brown floor.



I agree, it's been a different process than I've seen before. I'm not sure if they are actually making much progress or what is going on. It seems like the areas open / being worked on are pretty similar to 2 months ago.


----------



## williamchung7

Taipei Xinyi District Taipei Sky Tower 信義計畫區 Taipei Sky Tower 20200926-1 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


Taipei Xinyi District Taipei Sky Tower 信義計畫區 Taipei Sky Tower 20200926-2 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## williamchung7

Taipei Xinyi District Taipei Sky Tower 信義計畫區 Taipei Sky Tower 20200830-1 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xinyi District Taipei Sky Tower 信義計畫區 Taipei Sky Tower 20200904-1 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xinyi District Taipei Sky Tower 信義計畫區 Taipei Sky Tower 20200912-2 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xinyi District Taipei Sky Tower 信義計畫區 Taipei Sky Tower 20200919-1 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## williamchung7

Taipei Xinyi District Taipei Sky Tower 信義計畫區 Taipei Sky Tower 20201001-1 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xinyi District Taipei Sky Tower 信義計畫區 Taipei Sky Tower 20201001-2 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xinyi District Taipei Sky Tower 信義計畫區 Taipei Sky Tower 20201001-3 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## williamchung7




----------



## williamchung7

Taipei Xinyi District Taipei Sky Tower 信義計畫區 Taipei Sky Tower 20201009 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## williamchung7

Taipei Xinyi District Taipei Sky Tower 信義計畫區 Taipei Sky Tower 20201017 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## williamchung7

Taipei Xinyi District Taipei Sky Tower 信義計畫區 Taipei Sky Tower 20201024 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## williamchung7

Taipei Xinyi District Taipei Sky Tower 信義計畫區 Taipei Sky Tower 20201031 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## williamchung7

Taipei Xinyi District Taipei Sky Tower 信義計畫區 Taipei Sky Tower 20201107 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## williamchung7

__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=2755557518062836&id=100008258431287


----------



## Munwon

Action is underneath! Great!


----------



## williamchung7

Taipei Xinyi District Taipei Sky Tower 信義計畫區 Taipei Sky Tower 20201121 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## williamchung7

Taipei Xinyi District Taipei Sky Tower 信義計畫區 Taipei Sky Tower 20201122 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## williamchung7

Taipei Xinyi District Taipei Sky Tower 信義計畫區 Taipei Sky Tower 20201205 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## williamchung7

Taipei Xinyi District Taipei Sky Tower 信義計畫區 Taipei Sky Tower 20201205-1 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xinyi District Taipei Sky Tower 信義計畫區 Taipei Sky Tower 20201205-2 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## williamchung7

Taipei Xinyi District Taipei Sky Tower 信義計畫區 Taipei Sky Tower 20201213 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xinyi District Taipei Sky Tower 信義計畫區 Taipei Sky Tower 20201213-1 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xinyi District Taipei Sky Tower 信義計畫區 Taipei Sky Tower 20201213-2 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## williamchung7

Taipei Xinyi District Taipei Sky Tower 信義計畫區 Taipei Sky Tower 20201226-1 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xinyi District Taipei Sky Tower 信義計畫區 Taipei Sky Tower 20201226-2 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xinyi District Taipei Sky Tower 信義計畫區 Taipei Sky Tower 20201226-3 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## williamchung7

Taipei Xinyi District Taipei Sky Tower 信義計畫區 Taipei Sky Tower 20210102-1 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xinyi District Taipei Sky Tower 信義計畫區 Taipei Sky Tower 20210102-2 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xinyi District Taipei Sky Tower 信義計畫區 Taipei Sky Tower 20210102-3 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

It's finally rising!


----------



## williamchung7

Taipei Xinyi District Taipei Sky Tower 信義計畫區 Taipei Sky Tower 20210109-2 by William Chung, 於 Flickr
Taipei Xinyi District Taipei Sky Tower 信義計畫區 Taipei Sky Tower 20210109-1 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xinyi District Taipei Sky Tower 信義計畫區 Taipei Sky Tower 20210109-3 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## williamchung7

Taipei Xinyi District Taipei Sky Tower 信義計畫區 Taipei Sky Tower 20210116 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## Ben 2021

Thanks, William. Cool pictures.


----------



## williamchung7

Taipei Xinyi District Taipei Sky Tower 信義計畫區 Taipei Sky Tower 20210124 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## williamchung7

Taipei Xinyi District Taipei Sky Tower 信義計畫區 Taipei Sky Tower 20210130 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## williamchung7

Taipei Xinyi District Taipei Sky Tower 信義計畫區 Taipei Sky Tower 20210210 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## williamchung7

Taipei Xinyi District Taipei Sky Tower 信義計畫區 Taipei Sky Tower 20210221 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## williamchung7

Taipei Xinyi District Taipei Sky Tower 信義計畫區 Taipei Sky Tower 20210227 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## williamchung7

Taipei Xinyi District Taipei Sky Tower 信義計畫區 Taipei Sky Tower 20210307 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## williamchung7

Taipei Xinyi District Taipei Sky Tower 信義計畫區 Taipei Sky Tower 20210313 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## williamchung7

Taipei Xinyi District Taipei Sky Tower 信義計畫區 Taipei Sky Tower 20210320 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## williamchung7

Taipei Xinyi District Taipei Sky Tower 信義計畫區 Taipei Sky Tower 20210328 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## williamchung7

Taipei Xinyi District Taipei Sky Tower 信義計畫區 Taipei Sky Tower 20210402 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## williamchung7

Taipei Xinyi District Taipei Sky Tower 信義計畫區 Taipei Sky Tower 20210424 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## williamchung7

Taipei Xinyi District Taipei Sky Tower 信義計畫區 Taipei Sky Tower 20210501 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## williamchung7

Taipei Xinyi District Taipei Sky Tower 信義計畫區 Taipei Sky Tower 20210508 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## williamchung7

Taipei Xinyi District Taipei Sky Tower 信義計畫區 Taipei Sky Tower 20210516 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## williamchung7

Taipei Xinyi District Taipei Sky Tower 信義計畫區 Taipei Sky Tower 20210617-3 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xinyi District Taipei Sky Tower 信義計畫區 Taipei Sky Tower 20210617-2 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xinyi District Taipei Sky Tower 信義計畫區 Taipei Sky Tower 20210617-1 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------

